# Please evaluate this doe



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

she is about a year old, has kidded once (single buckling) unfortunately I don't have any udder shots...

She's a Dill's a Little Gal
Promised land Bonafide is the sire
Dill's PO Los Angeles is the Dam


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

pretty. 
could use more brisket extension. I do not like how her back slopes forward from her hip bones. can't tell if she toes out due to grass.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks very well put together. The only minor flaws I see is she could use a better brisket...larger with more extension. 
She also toes out a little in the front and rear it looks like. And looks like she could be more uphill... but I think that she was stacked going downhill?

Other than that this is a gorgeous doe. I really don't see any other concerns. :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks freemdomstar... I am trying to decide if I want to add her to my newbie herd, genetics aren't everything!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a fan of her lack of brisket but oh look at that rump - so level and wide :drool:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I think her brisket is blended in with the guy's pants... I see something there, maybe it's not as bad as first glance? :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's still no where near what i'd like to see. You really want some extension there and she's really lacking.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> It's still no where near what i'd like to see. You really want some extension there and she's really lacking.


 :chin: alrighty.. just makin sure :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> I think her brisket is blended in with the guy's pants... I see something there, maybe it's not as bad as first glance? :whatgoat:


its still not real pronounced.

Not saying she is bad but she could use improvement in that area.

Very few goats have it all together but thats what the breeding ideal is.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. Breeding her to the right buck could greatly improve the brisket on any of her kids. :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know much about 'conformation'.. but what a nice looking doe! She just looks very fit and healthy... shiny... I really like her!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

IMO, I am not seeing much there to offer. Except her rump is nice. She isn't outstanding, but if your not looking to show I gues that's fine. But she will probably be very expensive, knowing Ellen. Ellen could be just reducing her herd, but usually when she sells a bunch of FFs, which she is, it's because she didn't like what she saw and she didn't find the animal good enough to keep. IDK that's just what I have noticed. I have talked with Ellen maaaany times and that is usually the case.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want to note that you have her name wrong 

its Dill's BF Malibu (at least thats who is pictured)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I had intended to say she is a Dills a Little doeling - not trying to say her name was Little Gal  

Thanks for the advice guys! she isn't very expensive, so I asked why - Ellen said she wasn't considered "Show Quality" but being sold as a brood doe. And apparently she's a pain on the milking stand :shocked: - oh and the other does don't like her so she gets bullied  thought the milk stand thing and the bullying would (might) be solved by a new home where she had the opportunity to be the herd queen 

had no idea on her confirmation though onder: - she has 2 reserve jr grand champion wins under her belt, so I thought that meant good things for her confirmation - shows how little I know! :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I really like her and if I lived closer or I could afford it I would have Dills stock. I dont think you will be disapointed if you purchase her - just my 2cents


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think she looks decent and I bet that if she were bred with the right buck you would get really nice kids. Do you know anything about her udder like size and attachment??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is now Sale Pending (did you buy her?)

This is the info on Malibu

No LA score...NIC...kid nursed her uneven
4/13/2010
20" Tall
SIRE NC PromisedLand RC Bonafide *S
( Rosasharn TR Caldron *S,E x SGCH/ARMCH NC PromisedLand Beau-Nita 2*D )
DAM Dill's PO Los Angeles
( Dill's KJ Pryor Offense x Dill's PO Can't Touch This )
AGS SHOW RECORD
2 x Grand Champion Junior Doe
1 x Reserve Champion Junior Doe




ADGA SHOW RECORD
2 x Grand Champion Junior Doe
1 x Reserve Champion Junior Doe
1 x Best Doe in Show
Registered Pureblood AGS/ADGA
One of quad does. I kept her simply because I love that white streak running down her back leg. She'll look very cool when clipped. ) Malibu freshened with a very decent mammary system. BUT...as many of you know, I got lazy and let her keep her kid. That single buck kid nursed her uneven...and so now I'm drying her off to save the udder shape. ARGH! My own fault! Malibu is not very cooperative on the milk stand, again, my fault...I had to chase her down the back pasture to milk her...my fault. She will need training as a second freshener. My other does do not like her, so she's getting pushed around a lot...


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

only that she didn't go on LA due to her single buckling nursing her lopsided - no idea - I might be able to get some... maybe... looking again on website :type: 

 oh... nevermind... she's sale pending now... I waited too long I guess

Oh well, there are other goats in the field! :laugh: 

Thanks everyone!! 
LOVE this forum! :grouphug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are just things we see. All goats will have flaws! She may be a wonderful investment!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Those are just things we see. All goats will have flaws! She may be a wonderful investment!


I agree.... every goat has _something_ that can be fixed with breeding to another with better _somethings_

Sorry you missed your chance on her but I'm sure there will be others that catch your eye.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> Personally I really like her and if I lived closer or I could afford it I would have Dills stock. I dont think you will be disapointed if you purchase her - just my 2cents


I agree with Stacey. I wouldn't hesitate to add this girl to my breeding stock. Evaluations of an animal from pictures lacks a lot since you can't actually see all the variables and get your hands on them. Overall, she's a doe I could work with, definitely.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I have this doe's sister and have shown her twice and won Reserve Junior Champion with her once. Malibu has 2 Junior GrCh wins and a best Junior doe in show, so her conformation can't be *that* bad. <G>

I think that Ellen's main reasons for culling her is that she has bad milkstand manners (something Ellen doesn't put up with) and she was nursed uneven by her single kid so she wasn't able to show as an FF.

Her genetics are impeccable and I would not hesitate to add her to my herd if I didn't already own her littermate sister.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah I actually like her the more I look at her. lol I have dibbs on 3 doeling kids out of MCH/GCH Dill's FH Doo *** 5*D/*M X Dill's BF Genuine Article *S, MCH/GCH Dill's XM Shimmer 2*M X Dill's BF Genuine Article *S, and Promisedland Feline Lucky 3*D/3*M X MI Sugar Creek TW Tune's XM *S/*B. Yeah I'm excited! lol :leap:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I have reservations on some of their kids too!! I'm the doe/buck wish TT  

I might be able to afford one buckling and one doeling from them :stars: ... and my mom lives in TX and visits often, so she would be able to bring them to me  yay on saving on shipping! :dance:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow you have your name down for 5 kids? Woo lol I wish I could get that many. By just buying the three I am going to have to get a second job! lol I work on a cutting horse ranch and now I am going to have to get a job at HEB. lol (HEB is like Walmart for those who don't know)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

oh, no I can't get 5! :shocked: LOL I put 1st choice, 2nd choice, and 3rd choice doelings (hopefullly one of them will come through with a girl for me) AND a 1st and 2nd choice for one buckling (am doing some serious saving between now and then to pay for them) :shades: 

maybe they will be my :birthday: AND Christmas presents next year!


----------

